# Gander Mountain Slicer



## link (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello All,

I have a quick question. I have been lookin g at the threads for slicers and there is so much info.

Gander mountain has the Gander Mountain 9" Food Slicer regularly $150 on sale for $130

Key Features


Removable 9" stainless steel blade

Adjustable cutting thickness up to 5/8"

High-quality aluminum housing

Steel base and non-slip feet for durability

Great for meats, cheeses, and vegetables
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...?pdesc=Gander-Mountain-9-Food-Slicer&i=754209

Is this a decent slicer? I say decent an not good/great as I know you get what you pay for. I have only made bacon once but have three bellies waiting for attention and I am currently making a loin into CB.

So I do not do a lot of slicing but want something that will work for me when i need it.

Thoughts?

Thanks

Link


----------



## chilefarmer (Sep 9, 2015)

Check the travel on the slicer tray. I have a 10" slicer and find it really to small for bacon. 9" is the longest bacon I can slice. Wish I had a 12" slicer, someday maybe. Just something to consider. CF


----------

